# City Dove



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

There are several coveys of dove in our neighborhood. (I know bunches of quail are called coveys ... just assuming bunches of dove are too). They are fat as chickens and pretty tame. The dogs and I can sit on the patio and they will come down into the backyard and feed in the little sand/food pit I created for them, play around in the water (an old clay dish you set pots on to hold the drips) and coo ...

I am trying to figure out the best way to catch the little buggers without firing a shot. Air guns are legal but I don't have one and am wondering if a live trap would work.

Any ideas?? 

The only dove I have ever taken have been with a shotgun in the middle of a pasture so any suggestions would be helpful. 

Thanks!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

a fowler's snare maybe? :dunno:

Te t


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

I have tried the old box method with some good results but the snare is a good way to go.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

So you have lured them into your yard and now you want to poach one illegally?
Our local game warden would take a very dim view of that.
Maybe it's OK where you live but it isn't here.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Like Backlash said, you might want to check game laws in your state regarding doves. They are considered a game bird and hunting is regulated. May not be legal to trap them either. An alternative might be pigeons. I've seen lots of them in cities and towns across America and most people would love to be rid of them. If you have any farms nearby check with them because pigeons like to nest in barns and dump all over everything. Most farmers are glad to be rid of them and would welcome someone who wanted to trap them.

Regarding traps ... check the internet for pigeon traps. I think they are close enough in habits to doves also that the same trap would work for pigeons or doves. Might check on legalities on trapping pigeons just to be safe.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

backlash said:


> So you have lured them into your yard and now you want to poach one illegally?
> Our local game warden would take a very dim view of that.
> Maybe it's OK where you live but it isn't here.


You know, I hadn't really thought about that. We live close to a fairly large water source that has some wooded areas around it and people are shooting squirrels, possums and skunks that come into the neighborhood all the time.

I really am not all that excited about firing off a gun (even a pellet gun) in a suburban area so I was looking for other options, even though I know some neighbors use canned .22s.

Not a pigeon to be seen in these parts ... but the dove are like pigeons here. Honestly, they are that thick. I counted 27 in the neighbor down the street's front yard a couple of weeks ago.

Wonder if I could trap them while they are in season ... It's not likely to be a shortage of them around here anytime soon ... hmmmm ...

Thanks fellas ... you all have given me some things to think on.


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

How about a blowgun, very accurate, quiet and deadly, ggot a couple rabbits in the backyard with one several years ago..


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> There are several coveys of dove in our neighborhood. (I know bunches of quail are called coveys ... just assuming bunches of dove are too). They are fat as chickens and pretty tame. The dogs and I can sit on the patio and they will come down into the backyard and feed in the little sand/food pit I created for them, play around in the water (an old clay dish you set pots on to hold the drips) and coo ...
> 
> I am trying to figure out the best way to catch the little buggers without firing a shot. Air guns are legal but I don't have one and am wondering if a live trap would work.
> 
> ...


BB.. if they are coming in and no others are.. us a mouse trap.. really.. peck...snap...broken neck..fast and quiet.. tie the trap with some string to almost anything just in case you get a leg... is it legal?? no.but neither is the Gov stealing money from the SS funds or giving citizenship to IA's knowing they will be good lil dimo voters.. life is full of broken laws at least your willing to eat yours..

Some folks take to moral high ground..some eat well... ( :sssh: mouse trap )

Oh ..and yes I've done it... in fact a lot of homeless types use them for that purpose


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

HardenedPrepper said:


> How about a blowgun, very accurate, quiet and deadly, ggot a couple rabbits in the backyard with one several years ago..





HozayBuck said:


> BB.. if they are coming in and no others are.. us a mouse trap.. really.. peck...snap...broken neck..fast and quiet.. tie the trap with some string to almost anything just in case you get a leg... is it legal?? no.but neither is the Gov stealing money from the SS funds or giving citizenship to IA's knowing they will be good lil dimo voters.. life is full of broken laws at least your willing to eat yours..
> 
> Some folks take to moral high ground..some eat well... ( :sssh: mouse trap )
> 
> Oh ..and yes I've done it... in fact a lot of homeless types use them for that purpose


Hmmmmm ... again ... some food for thought ...

The main reason behind my thinking about this now is that I believe the dove will remain plentiful while other animals (like the squirrels, rabbits, possums, geese, skunks and fish) might not. Even though we live in town there is always a lot of fishing going on at the lake that is within walking distance of my house. I have seen more than one deer dead on the side of the road that circles the lake so I know they are there also. I am no kinda hunter at all so if I know they are there it is a given that others do to. The other critters mentioned stay at the lake for the most part but the dove come into the neighborhood a lot. The power line behind my house often has more dove on it than sparrows.

And like I said before, plenty of folks seem to think it is okay to take shots at the other varmints around here. BUT ... even if things go so sideways that no one enforces the hunting or firearms restrictions any dove that people try to take conventionally (i.e. shooting) are gonna fall in someone else's yard.

Two years ago I would have laughed at you if you told me I would be trying to figure out how to get those dove without making a bunch of noise or climbing a fence ... 

My hope is that everyone else will be stalking what they consider to be "less difficult" game and I can have pan-fried dove from time to time. I certainly don't want to use my ammo shooting at birds if I can avoid it ... that danged stuff just gets more and more expensive ... :gaah:


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

a good c02 pistol is fairly quiet, and has good power at about 20 yards or so. I have one that I bought at Wally world for about $25. The c02 cartridges are about 50 cents apiece. The pistol I have holds 15 BB's at a time, and fires as fast as you can pull the trigger. The c02 charge gives you at least 50 shots of good power before it loses too much charge. very quiet and effective at close range.
Pump up air rifles are also quiet, and have much greater mussle velocity, approaching a 22 cal rifle speed. They are also great for squirrel hunting. very quiet.
A 22 cal rifle can also use "rat shot" Also fairly quiet, and very effective at close range, without the worry of the shot travelling more than 30 yards or so. No worry about a bullet travelling to far.
Hope this helps. Good luck.
By the way, I have seen cats catch doves feeding on the ground if they are hungry, and squirrels. We used to have a cat that brought up small rabbits that she would catch at night. Very good hunters.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

greaseman said:


> By the way, I have seen cats catch doves feeding on the ground if they are hungry, and squirrels. We used to have a cat that brought up small rabbits that she would catch at night. Very good hunters.


Funny you should mention cats ... the hubby went out back to get some firewood this afternoon and said the backyard was covered with dove feathers. 

Maybe I should just put a game camera in the back yard so I can run out and snatch the birds away from the bugger when he catches them ...


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

I have trapped birds numerous times with great success using bird traps. In this case I would use a pigeon trap considering similar shape and size of the doves to pigeons relatively speaking and they share similar habits. Millet or cracked corn would be the best feed in my experience to use.

Also another good point to mention is that the trap bought or built should be large enough for at least a couple of them to fit into. It may take a bit of time for the first one to go in but if you leave it, once it settles down it will attract multiple others. Another option that may enhance effectiveness is setting a plastic (or other material) decoy that looks identical in coloration to the doves to draw them into the trap.

Live trapping is the most discreet and easiest method to use in a suburban setting. It also avoids the issue of non target animals being killed.

A water source nearby the trap but not too close to it, also helps to draw attention near the trap containing the food pile as well.

Google Pigeon Traps for ideas on how to build one or you can order one from various sites.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Do doves have homing instincts like pigeons? 

If so, you could build them a coop, lure them in, lock em up with food and water for 24 hours, and voila! They're not wild, officer, they're my pets!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> Do doves have homing instincts like pigeons?
> 
> If so, you could build them a coop, lure them in, lock em up with food and water for 24 hours, and voila! They're not wild, officer, they're my pets!


I don't know but I have a flock of them that come eat in my backyard every morning. Along with the squirrels ... We have a big concrete pad under a huge oak tree (neighbor's tree hangs over the fence). There are acorns on it all the time.

I started throwing out a little sand and wild bird pellets and put down a shallow clay pot with some water and gravel in it. Added some corn for the squirrels ... It's quite the show to watch. They are not the least bit afraid of me or the dog.  Even the cats don't bother them. They see the cats stalking them and just walk a little faster while pecking away. Poor cats ... they get so frustrated ...


----------

